# Commercial treats or Hotdogs?



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

So my puppy is running low on treats and im just wondering should I just start using hotdogs. Treats im looking at getting or cloud star brand training treats. Any advice?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't usually give hot dogs(or eat them!) but do give string or cubed cheese and natural balance or red barn rolls that I cut into pea sized training treats or tracking bait. 
I've wanted to order this, many of the people I train with swear by it, now that we're back to tracking I probably will get some for tracking bait: Happy Howie's Meat Rolls


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I wouldn't buy any treats from chain stores like petsmart or pet Co. They don't care about your dog. They care about making money and they will put anything on their shelves. There's a reason some of the higher quality respectable dog food brands refuse to sell to them. 

If you buy treats go to a small pet boutique store. All the treats in there are usually made in USA. I'd go with natural balance rolls. It's firm enough to cut into a nice training size. 

Hot dogs are great but they are very high in sodium. Imo the best treats are homemade because you know exactly what is going into them.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll boil some chicken breast or grill a cheap low fat steak like london broil. Cut them into a ton of tiny bite sized treats and you've got yourself a high value treat.

If you want to go commercial, I like zukes.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't usually give hot dogs(or eat them!) but do give string or cubed cheese and natural balance or red barn rolls that I cut into pea sized training treats or tracking bait.
> I've wanted to order this, many of the people I train with swear by it, now that we're back to tracking I probably will get some for tracking bait: Happy Howie's Meat Rolls


Thabks I'll definitely check these outs. I actually have natural balance rolls now. He enjoys these. He isn't crazy for them.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

I use hot dogs, but not solely. I don't get the cheap ones like bar s, (mushy texture), I alternate with diced turkey, chicken, cheese and steak. Hot dogs are pretty high in sodium I think. Packs of breakfast steaks (thin cut) cooked and diced and frozen end up being Cheaper than quality commercial treats. Cooking a whole turkey can keep u in treats for awhile too. I used to cook a lb of hamburger patties, dice and freeze. (Haven't done that for awhile, don't know why) there's so many high quality treats you can make yourself. And it winds up being more economical. And they last a long time in the freezer. Not to mention variety. I do use some store bought treats, but mostly if I'm out and don't want my pockets all greasy.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I just got some Paws Gourmet, but I think I will start making treats at home. Much more economical and healthy. 

Leerburg | Soft Training Treats


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I think the Cloud Star treats are great - Jedda LOVES the chewy ones, and they're tiny so you don't end up stuffing her in a training session. They don't crumble in your pocket either. I found a deal on a variety of flavors on Amazon. They don't have salt or sugar in them, which I like. Good luck!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Airman1stclass said:


> So my puppy is running low on treats and im just wondering should I just start using hotdogs. Treats im looking at getting or cloud star brand training treats. Any advice?


Try making your own. My dog loves these. I use ground flax seed instead of corn meal. http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/1802...ome Page&asat=Quick Search&ase=event10,event8
I also give my puppy hot dogs. But I wouldn't give them all the time =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Does he like icecubes? My dogs go absolutely wild for frozen calves liver cubes. I broil 3 or 4 of them at once then cut them up and put them in 4 or 5 freezer bags.  

Just be warned, liver's kinda nasty when you take out a bag for training and it sits in your pocket for an hour class. Venus loves cheese too but Otto's lactose intolerant and has low tolerance for fat so I have to treat with lean meat.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I do the liver treats to but I boil the liver then put it in a low slow oven to dry them out. Then I freeze. Thinking about getting a dehydrator before I make the next batch. They still stink but they aren't slimy. Traveler loves them.

I also use Zukes.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

I use Pro-Treat freeze dried Chicken liver! he loves it. does anyone else use this?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Dried liver is great - my guy loves it. But be careful because too much of it will give them the runs!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Dehydrated liver is easy and very small pieces can be used. I dehydrate 4 trays and then break them up into a big freezer bag and freeze it. I take what I need as I go along. The only thing is it is smelly. I dehydrate in the basement so when it is hot out the cold air in the basement keeps the smell down there (I have an old farmhouse so the basement is storage space). I also keep a Scentsy burner in the basement


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL that nasty smell is part of why they love the liver so much. I do it once a month, at night with the fan running over the stove and the kitchen doors closed. Otto is very independent but when I'm making the liver treats, he's usually right next to me. Incase I drop something...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am lucky, my dogs all love food so I just use kibble. Sometimes I use a different kibble for "treats" as what they eat, but I never buy or make treats. Hotdogs are OK but I don't like getting all greasy and depending on how long I'm training, might be too much junk for one puppy to eat. Sometimes when I track a young dog and need to be sure we're on the right track (literally) I use Goldfish crackers or Captain Crunch so I can see it


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

funny thread-I use liverwurst string cheese-white hot dogs-


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't see anything wrogn with hot dogs if that's the treat that gets him going.. (obviously if it's a harmful food and he's crazy for it, you wouldn't give it  ) But hotdogs are fine.. I have, in the past used the turkey/chicken ones, I have never used the beef, those seem to greasy. For us it was about finding his Highest value treat. if that would have been the hot dog.. we would have used it all the time.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

I use organic nitrate free hot dogs, but now I am rethinking it and maybe I will purchase the natural rolls.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Besides hot dogs we have also found boiled chicken cut into pieces works really well and a little less greasy on the hands. If using hot dogs , which we also use, microwave them for 30 seconds or so on a paper towel to remove some of the grease. We also use small pieces of cubed cheese and natural balance rolls. As you work your pup you will find what he really
likes (what they like could change as they grow up)and that its good to mix them up. I pull out the good stuff when we are out in public in distraction . Also when using commercial treats make sure they are made in the USA, you might already know that but I learned after a dog getting sick.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I've used red barn rolls and they work well and last forever. High distraction, I just buy the bags of frozen boneless, skinless, chicken breasts and boil a few up for the day.

Anyone use cheese whiz?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the natural rolls too! Firm enough to cut but still a nice soft treat - he loves them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Airman1stclass said:


> Thabks I'll definitely check these outs. I actually have natural balance rolls now. He enjoys these. He isn't crazy for them.


Whaaaat? I have never heard such a thing with those rolls.. lol Honestly I haven't met a single dog that isn't crazy for at least one of the flavors. Interesting.. 



ApselBear said:


> Anyone use cheese whiz?


I don't personally but that's what the vet gives him for a treat. loves it!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto doesn't particularly care for NB rolls and something in the beef one upsets his stomach - probably why he doesn't care for it. Venus will work for cheerios...


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Inexpensive treats*

The treat all dogs are crazy for(not just my nuts) are chicken bites. I just dehydrate chicken planks in my dehydrator, then use kitchen shears to cut them up into small bites. I also feed the planks as treats, nothing but pure chicken- they make millions of treats-. Bob


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

K9POPPY said:


> The treat all dogs are crazy for(not just my nuts) are chicken bites. I just dehydrate chicken planks in my dehydrator, then use kitchen shears to cut them up into small bites. I also feed the planks as treats, nothing but pure chicken- they make millions of treats-. Bob


Which dehydrator do you use Bob? I'm interested in picking one up soon.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you slice hot dogs thin, you can put them on a paper plate/paper towel and nuke them until they are stiff. Dogs love them, they can hang out in your pocket for class, and some of the grease goes into the paper plate/paper towel.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ApselBear said:


> I've used red barn rolls and they work well and last forever. High distraction, I just buy the bags of frozen boneless, skinless, chicken breasts and boil a few up for the day.
> 
> Anyone use cheese whiz?


I do use canned cheese now and then.


----------



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Whaaaat? I have never heard such a thing with those rolls.. lol Honestly I haven't met a single dog that isn't crazy for at least one of the flavors. Interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't personally but that's what the vet gives him for a treat. loves it!


I take back what I said. He does enjoy them. Just realize I fed him probably half a roll and didn't even notice. We were training.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

ApselBear- Nesco from Amazon, 34 bucks, does great! Bob


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I use squirt can cheese for targeting, go outs, and contacts. A little blossom of it on a dessert sized paper plate = magic!

I've always used cut up hot dogs and NB food rolls for training but never been comfy with how thirsty they make the dogs. So my new "go to" training treat is chopping up boneless skinless chicken breasts and thighs and tossing them with a little bit of olive oil, cooking sherry, and garlic powder (a little of each goes a long way) and then roasting the bits on parchment paper. I have unintentionally distracted other people's dogs when I open the ziplock I keep these treats in - the smell is fantastic to both human and dog - and there is no greasy hand feel - no crumbs.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Lamb lung natural balance rolls ftw.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GrammaD said:


> I use squirt can cheese for targeting, go outs, and contacts. A little blossom of it on a dessert sized paper plate = magic!
> 
> I've always used cut up hot dogs and NB food rolls for training but never been comfy with how thirsty they make the dogs. So my new "go to" training treat is chopping up boneless skinless chicken breasts and thighs and tossing them with a little bit of olive oil, cooking sherry, and garlic powder (a little of each goes a long way) and then roasting the bits on parchment paper. I have unintentionally distracted other people's dogs when I open the ziplock I keep these treats in - the smell is fantastic to both human and dog - and there is no greasy hand feel - no crumbs.


And if you have to spit a treat, it isn't as bad as dehyrated liver. I do the same for tracking bait, though I don't do the sherry or olive oil. I bake up chicken(w/ springtime garlic seasoning)


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> And if you have to spit a treat, it isn't as bad as dehyrated liver. I do the same for tracking bait, though I don't do the sherry or olive oil. I bake up chicken(w/ springtime garlic seasoning)


So true! And it doesn't get mushy in your mouth like string cheese 

The sherry and olive oil are like magic fragrance enhancers. Try it once!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

K9POPPY said:


> ApselBear- Nesco from Amazon, 34 bucks, does great! Bob



Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL Karlo on the BASU ball for spray cheese!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I need to try this cheese wiz thingy. Is there a certain flavor that the dogs favor most? Since they come in more then one flavor. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Normally cheese bits and whatever meats/organs I find cheap at the asian market to throw on the dehydrator. I was more than a little surprised that his favorite meat to come through the dehydrator so far was not liver or lung but chicken testicles.... I'll have to try the NB rolls.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't usually give hot dogs(or eat them!) but do give string or cubed cheese and natural balance or red barn rolls that I cut into pea sized training treats or tracking bait.
> I've wanted to order this, many of the people I train with swear by it, now that we're back to tracking I probably will get some for tracking bait: Happy Howie's Meat Rolls


I love this forum....I'm def going to order some HH Meat Rolls..Price is great also......Cheaper than the Blue treats I buy....They are quite expensive.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I need to try this cheese wiz thingy. Is there a certain flavor that the dogs favor most? Since they come in more then one flavor.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can't go wrong with bacon flavor right?


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

My dog likes high quality commercial treats, loves chicken and will go nuts for nathan's hotdogs.


----------

